# Kings



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Any kings showing up yet on the AuSable? If you dont wish to talk about this publicly then shot me a PM. I was just checking the lake temps up there and noticed they were colder on the east shore of Huron dont know how acurate these temps are, but it said temps in the upper 50s


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

No, the river won't get fish until Sept; a cooler summer will have a couple by late Aug. Not sure on lake temps, coastwatch is all black right now. Back when I lived in Bay City, I fished Oscoda and the Au Sable religiously. Every single summer we would start casting for kings off the north pier starting around July 25. We never waited for any certain winds, temps or bait; we just went. We always got our first fish in late July-early August, no matter conditions. Cooler lake temps would help, but usually we were fishing 67-71 degree water. The last year I fished there we got 2 on July 27 and they were both loose hens spitting eggs. There's always walleyes around as well.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks, iam always one for catching early kings in the rivers tho and not the pier heads, even down here where i live, I catch my biggest kings in August when theres no other anglers around. I will bring my king lures up there just in case i am only headed up for the weekend. If anything maybe i can catch some smallies, walleye etc.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Coastwatch works from satellites, and if there is any significant cloudiness, it shows inaccurately low temps. That being said, you can't catch fish if your line isn't in the water. I doubt that the actual temps are in the 50's, but they might be.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I was up in Rogers city even a few miles out and way north the temps were around 73 degrees and the wind had the water so stirred up you couldn't find a thermocline


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

yea there was cold water near shore and 70 degree water off shore looked on coastwatch and noaa, havnt looked today. Heard theres some kings in on other rivers and they are getting close down here. Last resort ill head to the pier heads in oscoda one morning.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

just checked it says is like 70-72 right now with a few cold water spots in the upper 59-62 range


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Multispeciestamer said:


> just checked it says is like 70-72 right now with a few cold water spots in the upper 59-62 range


post a link to the site your using, I bet your reading clouds as mentioned?


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> post a link to the site your using, I bet your reading clouds as mentioned?


 go to coastwatch or NOAA


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

coast watch

http://www.coastwatch.msu.edu/huron/h2.html

NOAA

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/greatlakes/?c=tmp&l=lh&p=a

I am leaving now wish me luck


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Multispeciestamer said:


> coast watch
> 
> http://www.coastwatch.msu.edu/huron/h2.html
> 
> ...


Good luck. The coastwatch one is the one reading cloud temps. Big difference between that one and the noaa site. I like the noaa, but use this one. Find it more accurate. Just wish I could zoom in on certain areas......http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=h&ext=swt&type=F&hr=03


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea we never made it out to a place to salmon fish but we fished the river. Vary clear river must say. Landed one pike the first day there other kids landed one smallmouth some rockbass and gobies. Next morning I went to a different dam seen a few fish rise but caught nothing. later we fished a spot farther up river, the group founder got a brookie after a few casts I caught a creek chub on the fly and that was it for that spot. After lunch we headed to another spot i landed a shinner species on the fly and another kid landed a smallmouth on an inline spinner. Lots of tubers at this spot. That night we headed to the spot i landed the pike the first night. Hooked a smallmouth right away a 13-15 incher a few cast later i land the fatest smallie ive ever seen only 13 3/4". My friend then hooks a 13-15 smallmouth and a 18 inch pike. Another kid lands a 13 inch smallie. I take another cast and wham 21" smallie to end the night and the trip.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Yea we never made it out to a place to salmon fish but we fished the river. Vary clear river must say. Landed one pike the first day there other kids landed one smallmouth some rockbass and gobies. Next morning I went to a different dam seen a few fish rise but caught nothing. later we fished a spot farther up river, the group founder got a brookie after a few casts I caught a creek chub on the fly and that was it for that spot. After lunch we headed to another spot i landed a shinner species on the fly and another kid landed a smallmouth on an inline spinner. Lots of tubers at this spot. That night we headed to the spot i landed the pike the first night. Hooked a smallmouth right away a 13-15 incher a few cast later i land the fatest smallie ive ever seen only 13 3/4". My friend then hooks a 13-15 smallmouth and a 18 inch pike. Another kid lands a 13 inch smallie. I take another cast and wham 21" smallie to end the night and the trip.


Yup, I'd definately say your a multi-species tamer.


----------

